
Show HN: Aws-upload – A delicious CLI Tool for uploading files to ec2 - borracciaBlu
http://aws-upload.com/
======
borracciaBlu
I got a new landing page + docs. If you have any feedback/opinion is super
welcome. Especially about the docs.

Thanks

------
atoko
Delicious?

~~~
stevekemp
"Delicious" has replaced "made with love", "curated", and "machine learning"
in on-trend marketing.

~~~
borracciaBlu
Do you have any interesting case about the use of "delicious"? I would love to
see them, I'm a case collector.

Thanks

~~~
type0
The curious case of del.icio.us

------
basic1point0
a simple alias for rsync in bash wouldn't suffice? Don't get me wrong, I like
the project. What was the motive behind it? The "Why?" section doesn't go it
justice.

~~~
borracciaBlu
Another point that probably it's worth explaining a little bit more is the
concept of exploration. aws-upload has been designed with the idea of brain
zero.

Which it means: I'm lazy, I don't want to remember all the projects or
environments I got.

When I was using the aliases without the scope I had to remember each label
for at least each project.

With the trick of the scope I could tab, but with 10 projs with 3 envs each,
you start to have 30 suggestions.

Too much noise for my taste.

With aws-upload the only thing to remember it's aws-upload itself. Then I tab.

I hope it clarifies a little bit more.

